# Westphalian (or is it Westfalen) - who's got one



## Pinkwellies2 (17 March 2008)

Until I got Beanie I had never seen a Westphalien horse before, I had heard the name but wasn't sure what they were like.  Are they the lesser known of the german warmbloods.  How would people say  they differ, from one experience and pictures I've seen they seem lighter than the Hannoverian or Trakner (sp).  Beanie is extremely nice natured quite loving in fact. Is that a commom trait.  He's also very obediant when ridden not sure if that is his german upbringing or his breeding.  What experiences do other have of this breed.  And just cos I like to show him off heres a couple of picture sof the boy himself
.
	
	
		
		
	


	









Come on fellow Westphalen owners would love to see others pictures


----------



## hadfos (17 March 2008)

What do they class his colour as????I think those spots are soo unusual!!!


----------



## flowerlady (17 March 2008)

Never heard of them.  He's lovely. Very unusually marked!


----------



## BarmyC (17 March 2008)

I love those spots!!

My old Tb used to have those!!


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (17 March 2008)

On his papers it says fuchs which I think is german for chestnut.  Funny but just realised this week that his spots faded with his winter coat, now his summer coat coming through his spots are much more defined and am positive hes got more this year.


----------



## Zobaby (17 March 2008)

I've heard of Westphalians but have never met one. Judging by your's they must be gorgeous! 
My friend's chestnut Dutch warmblood had a couple of clear white spots about the size of a penny or smaller, and he got a couple more each year when his summer coat came through. I reckoned it was maybe like an age thing? Almost like grey's going fleabitten? Just a guess!

x


----------



## em1 (17 March 2008)

Are they the same kind of spots as Toytown has?  If so, it's some kind of harmless condition where they lose pigment I think?
Gorgeous horse!


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (17 March 2008)

I have a Westphalien!! We also have another on the yard. I'm not sure how they differ from the Hannoverian or Trakner but Fee is also very sweet natured and loving! I think she differs slightly in that she is very compact, quite short in the back and is generally quite dainty. 

My Girl, Fee:
(you cant see her brand in this pic - i'd be interested to know what breeding yours has?)


----------



## Super_Kat (17 March 2008)

I'm sure my frind said her dressage pony is Westphalian (the pony type 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and he is a total legend. Love the breed


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (17 March 2008)

She's absolutely beautiful, youre right very dainty.  Does she always seem to have a shiny coat as Bean does, apart from when hes covered in mud
Beanie is  by a stallion called Damenstolz


----------



## duckling (17 March 2008)

Fuchs means 'fox' in German - quite a nice way of describing a chestnut I think!! 
He is really gorgeous, love the spots.


----------



## flowerlady (17 March 2008)

Fee_fee what's the mark on her back is it a scar or is it just the light.  Only my old horse had a bad scar in exactly that spot about the same size from where he'd been in a stable fire.  Sorry I'm not picking fault and i'm sure its the light refecting but it was just like looking at my old horse's back.


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (17 March 2008)

Aww thanks.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yes, she always seems to have a good coat, but then if i see a tiny spec of dirt - im on it!! In summer you need sunglasses on to reflect the glare....








Your boy is beautiful - what do you do with him?


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (17 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Fee_fee what's the mark on her back is it a scar or is it just the light.

[/ QUOTE ]

No....thats said shiney coat!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Interesting that you had a horse that was in a fire, i take it he was fine apart from the scar?


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (17 March 2008)

Hoping to do some affiliated  dressage, done one unaffiliated comp, he won both prelim and novice so high hopes.   He used to be a show jumper in Germany before he came to England, jumping 1.30 and 1.40 but apparently he stopped jumping for some reason, think that why he ended up in England.    I don't jump but have seen him pop over some small ones  so may be brave one day and have a play , only got a dressage saddle at mo so using that as my excuse.  But utltimately we will become dressage divas!!

Have seen your photographs in gallery, is jumping your things, she makes it look very easy.


----------



## flowerlady (17 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 No....thats said shiney coat!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Interesting that you had a horse that was in a fire, i take it he was fine apart from the scar? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow I see what you mean from the second picture I think gloooooowing is more descript.  
	
	
		
		
	


	












 Note lots of sunglasses.  She's lovely.

And yes Will was o.k. for ten years but had a problem with Sacarel being damaged didn't show till he was older he was 17.1hh and eventually PTS as he couldn't get up.  I didn't own him when he was in the fire.  But he loved his stable and was so gentle.


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (17 March 2008)

OooOOoh he sounds LOVELY....We could swap for a day - i'd take yours SJ and you could try Fee at a little dressage.... haha....

Westphaliens are lovely, the other on our yard is a GP SJer and belongs to my trainer. She is stunning and also very loving...


----------



## Nats_uk (18 March 2008)

I have one! What number is your brand? I'm 13 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have never heard of Westphalian's either until I got one but I love him and he has a wonderful temprament. What is the breeding of yours?


----------



## cpendle (18 March 2008)

Hi, I've got one too... and he's fab and has a lovely temperament.  He's about 16hh and a light middleweight and another bright Chesnut.

In fact, he looks very, very similar to Nats_UK's horse in the pics...who's yours bred by Nats_UK?

The breed society website is http://www.westfalenpferde.de/ for anyone who's interested.


----------



## Accy (18 March 2008)

I have just brought one, He is a 6 yr old 16hh 










He is out of Furst Picolo and Fidermark lines


----------



## Nats_uk (18 March 2008)

Mine is by Delphi (with Renaldo and Remus I in his blood lines). If you go to www.allbreedpedigree.com you can look up your horse's breeding.

What are you planning to do with your's cp1? I'm doing dressage and SJ - registered BSJA and hope to register BD at some point. Also do a little xc and hunting.


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (18 March 2008)

Nats_Uk he is number 02 by Damenstolz, not sure of bloodlines at mo as paperwork at home but have a 4 stage pedigree for him.  What level are you working at dressage wise.  
cp1 - the ones I have seen do seem to be predominately chestnut, apart from FeeFee of course.


----------



## cpendle (18 March 2008)

Hi, my boy is by Feinsinn, who's out of Fidermark (so related to Accy's horse), but he's got Damenstoltz lines on his Dam's side too (so related to Pinkwellies chap too).

Nats_UK I'm hoping to do dressage on mine too - that's what he was bought for, but he does pop a fence nicely too.


----------



## Nats_uk (18 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Nats_Uk he is number 02 by Damenstolz, not sure of bloodlines at mo as paperwork at home but have a 4 stage pedigree for him.  What level are you working at dressage wise.  
cp1 - the ones I have seen do seem to be predominately chestnut, apart from FeeFee of course. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Damenstolz was my horse's great-granddad so they are related!!!! I have currently started Elementary (although my horse is capable of a lot more I am a SJ girl at heart!)


----------



## Nats_uk (18 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi, my boy is by Feinsinn, who's out of Fidermark (so related to Accy's horse), but he's got Damenstoltz lines on his Dam's side too (so related to Pinkwellies chap too).

Nats_UK I'm hoping to do dressage on mine too - that's what he was bought for, but he does pop a fence nicely too. 

[/ QUOTE ]

He he, ours are related too!


----------



## AnnaandStella (18 March 2008)

Westphalians/Westfalen will have Hannoverian &amp; Trakehner blood as the studbook's not closed. It seems to be the lighter, more Trakehner-esque Westphalians that are ending up here - my girl is very fine.

She's got a great personality &amp; is very loving &amp; inquisitive bless her cotton socks. 

Pinkwellies, his spots are sooooo cute!!!

This is Stella, she's by Saint Tropez (Trakehner) out of a mare called Ramona who's by Fittipaldi. 
She'll never be a world beater but she's a schoolmistress for a novice me &amp; an absolute saint!


----------



## Native Speaker (18 March 2008)

Of all the German warmblood breeds, the Westfalen is probably second in the popularity stakes, after the Hannoverian-certainly here in it's homeland.  Have you heard of the Mecklenburger, or the Württemburger?  Two more warmblood breeds, which I never encountered in all my time in England.  And, yes, fuchs is the colour which describes chestnut.  But how about Rappe, or Schimmel?  Good quiz questions, I s'pose.....


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (18 March 2008)

According to Bablefish - Rappe is a black horse but schimmel comes up as  mould so that must be wrong unless its something spotted!!
Never heard of the two other breeds but will certainly look them up on internet now.
Interesting to know that Westfalen (is that the correct sp)is popular in Germany, perhaps that's we don't see so many over here, they are keeping them for themselves.


----------



## aliacc (18 March 2008)

we have a Westphalian too....not related to yours...dark bay very nice nature.

Ali


----------



## AnnaandStella (18 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
According to Bablefish -  schimmel comes up as  mould so that must be wrong unless its something spotted!!


[/ QUOTE ]

Stella's a "schimmel" --- dappled grey.


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (18 March 2008)

Mine seems to be of different breeding... from Polydor and Pilot lines, out of a mare called 'Hauptstutbuch' by 'Friedenstraum'. The number under her brand is 95, does anyone know what these relate to?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Maybe we should start a 'Westphalian appreciation clique'


----------



## Native Speaker (18 March 2008)

Yes, Rappe is black, but Schimmel is grey.  Doesn't matter if it's dapple, iron grey, or a pure 'white' grey.  Funny thing is Schimmel is also mould, as you said.  Mould, as in mouldy cheese or bread (Yuk!), but I don't know how or why grey horses were given this name  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Westfalen is the correct spelling in German, but it's perfectly OK to call them Westfalians.  The Germans call the Hannovarian horses Hannoveraner, so it's just a matter of which language you happen to be speaking.  Sometimes I use both German and English in the same sentence and end up being the most confused person in town 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  How did you get on with the Mecklenburger and the Württemburger?  There's always the Schwartzwälder Kaltblut or Pinzgauer, if you're up for a challenge!


----------



## volatis (18 March 2008)

fee fee, hauptstutbuch is not the dam's name, but means she was graded into the main stud book. I imported a Westfalen who was by Capitalist who had show jumped in Germany. Lovely looking horse, quite chunky and deep barelled. 

After Hanoverians and Oldenburg, Westfalens would be one of the bigger German stud books, and all of a similar type. Trakehners would be generally lighter in stamp. 

I also used to have a Baden Wurttemburger, cracking big horse, Wendekreis grandson, real dressage star, and my first warmblood was a Brandenburger!!

Love the F line, especially through Fidermark, real dressage blood.


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (18 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
fee fee, hauptstutbuch is not the dam's name, but means she was graded into the main stud book. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can you explain what that means please? Underneath the word haupstutbuch is 'Palmina', is this possibly the Dams name?

Im finding learning about Westfaliens and my mare very interesting!


----------



## Nats_uk (18 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Maybe we should start a 'Westphalian appreciation clique' 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I vote we should - who wants to join?


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (18 March 2008)

Oooooh do i get title of Foundng member since it was my idea?!


----------



## Nats_uk (18 March 2008)

You do. Do I get to be Secretary or Treasurer then?


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (18 March 2008)

Sure.... take your pick!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









N xx


----------



## Nats_uk (18 March 2008)

Better change our sigs then


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (18 March 2008)

Wuttemberg
This medium warmblood, suitable for riding as well as driving, has a good overall appearance, with impressive head, broad chest and heavy boned legs. Overall, it is a robust horse, mainly seen as black horse, bay or chestnut. 
Todays Wuerttemberg horse is an elegant riding horse, comparable with all the other "traditional" riding horse breed, but still retaining the reliability and good temper of the old type. Today on the grounds of the more than 400 years old stud at Marbach (the oldest stud in Germany) an old breed has arisen in new glamour. 
Mecklenburger - couldn't find an english description but noted it has english throughbred in its history.

Pinzgauer, is that not a type of cattle!
Schwartzwälder Kaltblut  - its a cold blood of the forest, which suggest a type of native pony, the one in the picture was very pretty.  This is fun


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (18 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Mine is by Delphi (with Renaldo and Remus I in his blood lines). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Beanies Great grandsire on his dams side is Remus I so looks like they are related on both sides of the family


----------



## Accy (19 March 2008)

My boy has a few mares from this Hauptstutbuch' line I am working my way through tracing details. 

can I join the Clique aswell please ???


----------



## Nats_uk (19 March 2008)

Yay another member!


----------



## Nats_uk (19 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
fee fee, hauptstutbuch is not the dam's name, but means she was graded into the main stud book. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can you explain what that means please? Underneath the word haupstutbuch is 'Palmina', is this possibly the Dams name?

Im finding learning about Westfaliens and my mare very interesting! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Go to http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/palmina2

It will tell you about Palmina's breeding. Ours are distantly related as they both have Radetzky and Fruehling in their blood lines


----------



## AnnaandStella (19 March 2008)

Can i be member aswell? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mine has Freuhling on her dam's side, too, so also distantly related to Nats_Uk...


----------



## Nats_uk (19 March 2008)

Of course 
	
	
		
		
	


	





My god, we are going to take over!


----------



## Native Speaker (19 March 2008)

oh pinkwellies, you did well!  The Pinzgauer might be a breed of cattle (I'll take your word), and it's also the name of an off-road vehicle.  However, the Pinzgauer I was asking about is related to the Noriker, an Austrian breed of heavy horse.  If your interested, there's video of one on www.horse2buy.com/horse-breeds/noric.html
There's one at the yard where I keep my coloured cob and she makes my boy look like a pimple.  She's huge.  Mind you, so's her rider 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Glad you liked the Schwarzwälder - lots of these hereabouts and if I didn't have my boy, I'd probably have one of these instead


----------



## volatis (19 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
fee fee, hauptstutbuch is not the dam's name, but means she was graded into the main stud book. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can you explain what that means please? Underneath the word haupstutbuch is 'Palmina', is this possibly the Dams name?



[/ QUOTE ]

Palmina is the dam's name yes. Mares need to be presented from grading (as do stallions) so that their offspring can be registered into the main stud book. Haupstutbuch (stut is stute = mare, buch = book and haup = main) means the mare passed her grading and so her foals are eligible for registration in the Wstfalen stud book and to be branded.
The highest scoring mares are given the title State Premium or the initals St Pr St before their name. 
Sometimes Haupstutbuch is abbreviated as HbSt. 

Some more info on westfalens here
http://www.horse-gate.com/cms/front_content.php?idcat=74
and the state stud at Warendorf here with some mouth watering stallions http://www.hengstparade.nrw.de/


----------



## KarenandAlfie (22 May 2008)

Hi, I have a Westphalian but know absolutely nothing about him! I thought he was a cross breed when I bought him but when his summer coat came through I saw his brand! Does anyone know how I can find out about his breeding from his brand number? He is a soppy, loveable angel and turned out to know every advanced dressage movement there is, another thing I didn't know about when I bought him!


----------

